

Apple Is About To Lose The iPhone Trademark In Brazil - jdrummond
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-to-lose-iphone-trademark-in-brazil-2013-2

======
speeder
Sometimes companies are inflicted with some extreme bad luck related to names,
marks and so on.

This is a case that is not really trademark trolling, and more of a company
that did planned for a product, registered it, and another years later ended
with a name conflict.

I hope they can solve this in a amicable way, because the brazillian justice
system is very crazy, and if they go for for lawsuit, it will drag, and drag,
and drag... and might end killing Gradiente (that is a important company
somewhat in Brazil)

